# disintegrated stools



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Even when I don't have d, my stools are never properly formed, and often break up into tiny fragments in the toilet.I thought it was maybe not enough fiber, but I eat several slices wholemeal toast a day. Going gluten-free made it worse.What do disintegrating stools indicate, and is it serious? They are often a greyish colour as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stools eventually all disintigrate. I don't think it means anything in particular other than they are on the looser end of the spectrum. Fiber might help give them more structure but I wouldn't worry about them falling apart sooner rather than later.Greyish brown or like really grey? Stools lacking any brown color can indicate a lack of bile, but you would probably have other symptoms of gall bladder problems. Mucus can be whitish/greyish and that is normal in stool. Often there is more mucus with looser stools.K.


----------

